
We're Halfway to Encrypting the Entire Web - Garbage
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/02/were-halfway-encrypting-entire-web
======
squarefoot
While it's surely good that so many people started getting the importance of
security, I find this news a bit depressing and miss so much the pre 2K web
when we didn't protect anything probably because of ignorance. Or maybe the
online world then was a bit nicer than it is now.

